# EEA FP to acc Eea national: But husband left 1st, can I travel alone?



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Hi, got my eea family permit last friday and on my EEA FP, it was written to accompany, when I applied for it, we are sure that we will be traveling together but because my visa got delayed, he needs to travel earlier than me my question is, is it ok to travel alone? My husband will be waiting for me in airport. 

I will be leaving on wednesday. Please help, thanks xxx


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Joppa and Jrge? Any opinions?


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

If you as a non EU spouse will join your EU spouse, then yes you should be fine:



> Do they a need a visa?
> 
> If you are an EU national but you have family members who are not, *they can accompany or join you in another EU country*.
> 
> Your non-EU family members must carry a valid passport at all times and, depending on the country they are from, may also have to show an entry visa at the border.


Source: EU – Travel documents for non-EU family members – Your Europe

Or print the actual Directive (page 1 - 16) incase you worry an incomptent Airline staff may refuse you, you can find a PDF file in most EU languages here:
EUR-Lex - 32004L0038 - EN - EUR-Lex

Article 3 says you can either accompany or join your EU spouse:


> Article 3
> Beneficiaries
> 1. This Directive shall apply to all Union citizens who move to or reside in a Member State other
> than that of which they are a national, and to their family members as defined in point 2 of Article 2
> who accompany or join them.


Keep a (copy/orginal) of the marriage certificate and copy of your patners passports with you and other documents you may have used when you applied for the visa. Oh and ofcourse make sure you can contact eachother if there are any questions. Best to be well prepared even though in theory it should be a smooth sailing through...


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Donutz2 said:


> If you as a non EU spouse will join your EU spouse, then yes you should be fine:
> 
> Source: EU – Travel documents for non-EU family members – Your Europe
> 
> ...


Hi. 

Thank you for the answer.

Im just kind of worried because on my passport it is written To Accompany but my husband came to UK earlier than me because he need to fix some issues in London for our honeymoon. 

My husband will be waiting for me anyway in the airport so he will be available for some questions.

Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you sorted the spelling error on your permit?


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Have you sorted the spelling error on your permit?


Hi Joppa. 

No I didn't. I emailed the embassy and they told me yesterday to just wait for their instruction. My flight is tomorrow so the plan is to still go and see what will happen, cyprus is very near to UK so we can try our luck. If the plan will not work out then we'll try to sort it out. Husband will comeback as soon as we he needs too.

I will inform you Joppa on what will happen. Thanks


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Exactly what happened to me and my Fiance.. Yes you can travel alone while husband waits at the LHR airport. Make sure you have the CFO (if travelling from Philippines) just saw you're originally from Philippines.


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Pultet said:


> Exactly what happened to me and my Fiance.. Yes you can travel alone while husband waits at the LHR airport. Make sure you have the CFO (if travelling from Philippines) just saw you're originally from Philippines.


Hi pultet. What is CFO? I was born in philippines but Im currently living here in Cyprus since I was a kid because my parents are here. I will be traveling from Larnaca to Manchester tomorrow night.

Anyway, thanks, hope everything will be fine.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

The Commission on Filipinos Overseas or CFO is a training for Philipinian citizens who wish to migrate from the Philiphines. It does not apply to you.

If you are curious:
Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Donutz2 said:


> The Commission on Filipinos Overseas or CFO is a training for Philipinian citizens who wish to migrate from the Philiphines. It does not apply to you.
> 
> If you are curious:
> Commission on Filipinos Overseas


Oh I see. Thanks for the information xxx


----------



## Eillyhthiea (Jul 16, 2014)

*cfo appointment*



Pultet said:


> Exactly what happened to me and my Fiance.. Yes you can travel alone while husband waits at the LHR airport. Make sure you have the CFO (if travelling from Philippines) just saw you're originally from Philippines.


hi i am just wondering if one day in CFO will be enough? i might travel the day of my CFO appointment. is there any chance that they ask me to go back the next day. 

thank you


----------



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

I will be travelling to UK on Sept 3 with my EEA national partner. Do I still need this cfo? I have EEA fp and we are living here in Spain


----------



## Eillyhthiea (Jul 16, 2014)

kalkal said:


> I will be travelling to UK on Sept 3 with my EEA national partner. Do I still need this cfo? I have EEA fp and we are living here in Spain


HI 
you can check in CFO website if you need it before you travel, just answer the qestions on here CFO ONLINE GCP APPOINTMENT.


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

kalkal said:


> I will be travelling to UK on Sept 3 with my EEA national partner. Do I still need this cfo? I have EEA fp and we are living here in Spain


Hi love. I dont think you need it. We lived in Cyprus for a long time and I never had that cfo papers you are talking about when I went here in UK.


----------



## Eillyhthiea (Jul 16, 2014)

mrs.mdeben said:


> Hi love. I dont think you need it. We lived in Cyprus for a long time and I never had that cfo papers you are talking about when I went here in UK.


its a new requirments by philippine immigration. check first before you travel. i myself have to go through the the CFO guidance and counseling program. 

What is CFO Guidance and Counseling Program - with Images | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Eillyhthiea said:


> its a new requirments by philippine immigration. check first before you travel. i myself have to go through the the CFO guidance and counseling program.
> 
> What is CFO Guidance and Counseling Program - with Images | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


Hiya. Where did you travel from? I just came here in UK last month and I didn't had cfo and didn't had any problem travelling.


----------



## Eillyhthiea (Jul 16, 2014)

mrs.mdeben said:


> Hiya. Where did you travel from? I just came here in UK last month and I didn't had cfo and didn't had any problem travelling.


am traveling to uk this month, i am still here in philippines

(guidance and counseling program is for filipinos going abroad as fiance(e), spouses, partners of foriegn nationals. you only do it once. i have been in uk for 5 years with a different visa, i came back here in philippines to apply for my spouse visa, and being in uk for 5 years before didnt make me an excuse not to go to the counseling. just check the detail on commission on filipinos overseas.


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Eillyhthiea said:


> am traveling to uk this month, i am still here in philippines
> 
> (guidance and counseling program is for filipinos going abroad as fiance(e), spouses, partners of foriegn nationals. you only do it once. i have been in uk for 5 years with a different visa, i came back here in philippines to apply for my spouse visa, and being in uk for 5 years before didnt make me an excuse not to go to the counseling. just check the detail on commission on filipinos overseas.


I do understand that. Yes you've been in UK for 5 years but now you are in Philippines that is why you need cfo because you will be travelling from Phil Airport under Philippine Immigration law. Im not saying you are wrong and I believe you that you need cfo, Im just trying to explain that Filipinos who are living abroad and want to travel to UK might not need cfo. I have 2 filipina friends who just left cyprus recently travelled without any cfo. 

I don't argue with your point, just trying to explain what are the experience we had.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

CFO is for first time traveller, if you are travelling from anywhere else then you don't need it. But if you are travelling from the Philippines to UK (anywhere in EU) or the USA you have to have the stamp and certificate of CFO in your passport. 

You can book an appointment online and and you'll get the stamp the same exact day of your seminar.

May i add, CFO is for settlement.


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Pultet said:


> CFO is for first time traveller, if you are travelling from anywhere else then you don't need it. But if you are travelling from the Philippines to UK (anywhere in EU) or the USA you have to have the stamp and certificate of CFO in your passport.
> 
> You can book an appointment online and and you'll get the stamp the same exact day of your seminar.
> 
> May i add, CFO is for settlement.


Exactly.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone travelling to UK from the Philippines can just get the CFO it's very cheap and easy it'll take you aroun 1 or 3 hours only to avoid hassle at the airport. it's better sure than sorry to be honest. 

i had a really bad experience at the airport in Manila because of this.


----------



## euresident (Mar 15, 2014)

hi there,

Was there any issue with travelling alone without your EEA partner at the Immigration? I will have a similar situation shortly. 

Thanks


----------

